# Empty Detergent Bottles



## IggyThump (Sep 7, 2013)

My wife went to throw out a couple of decent sized (near a gallon, I assume) empty liquid washing detergent bottles. I held them aside trying to decipher something to use them for in my preps. Any ideas? Seems like a decent container for something just to toss out. Maybe even stores for non-potable water?


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Welcome from a fellow Ga man.
Those detergent bottles, especially the ones with the dispenser tap can be make shift water jugs.
I have triple rinsed them and run them through the dishwasher and there is no soap taste at all.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

My first thought was cooking grease. The second was used oil from lawnmowers and other small equipment like generators and small garden tractors.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Fill 'em up with water, add some food coloring and shoot them?


----------



## IggyThump (Sep 7, 2013)

Box of frogs said:


> Welcome from a fellow Ga man.
> Those detergent bottles, especially the ones with the dispenser tap can be make shift water jugs.
> I have triple rinsed them and run them through the dishwasher and there is no soap taste at all.


I appreciate it! You cant have too much water with the summers have around here, you know that.


----------



## IggyThump (Sep 7, 2013)

James m said:


> My first thought was cooking grease. The second was used oil from lawnmowers and other small equipment like generators and small garden tractors.


I never thought of storing the used engine oil. Would that be best repurposed for fueling a fire?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

IggyThump said:


> I never thought of storing the used engine oil. Would that be best repurposed for fueling a fire?


You could filter the used engine oil and if you had to in a SHTF situation, use it again. Also, it could act as a lubricant for various pieces of moving equipment or parts. I suppose you could use engine oil to start a fire but there are so many cleaner, better ways to start a fire, that I would probably not use engine oil.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

James m said:


> My first thought was cooking grease. The second was used oil from lawnmowers and other small equipment like generators and small garden tractors.





IggyThump said:


> I never thought of storing the used engine oil. Would that be best repurposed for fueling a fire?


I use old motor oil for getting green brush pile fires started. I saved it in the original jugs when I do a oil change.
I would imagine if it was a synthetic and filtered it could be used for chain saw bar oil or as two-cycle in a pinch.


----------



## IggyThump (Sep 7, 2013)

Awesome. I just assumed there was something useful since they have a sturdy cap and are thicker than most plastic jugs, bottles, etc. I will definitely be saving up my motor oil from now on too.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

This thread has started me to thinking...I'm not terribly allergic to poison ivy or poison oak but I do run across it quite often and get a small rash at least once a year. It may be a good idea to fill up the empty but un-rinsed detergent bottles and keep them in the garage or barn. After working outdoors and possibly being exposed to poison ivy or poison oak, rinse those areas off with a mild watery detergent to flush the oils away until you can do a thorough cleaning.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Slippy said:


> This thread has started me to thinking...I'm not terribly allergic to poison ivy or poison oak but I do run across it quite often and get a small rash at least once a year. It may be a good idea to fill up the empty but un-rinsed detergent bottles and keep them in the garage or barn. After working outdoors and possibly being exposed to poison ivy or poison oak, rinse those areas off with a mild watery detergent to flush the oils away until you can do a thorough cleaning.


Hey Slippy,
My grandfather taught me to slice open a very ripe tomato and rub it on poison ivy blisters/rash. I do not know the science (if any) behind it but it dries the rash up faster than any drug store creams I have ever used. 
Not trying to derail, the thread just passing on info...


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I've got what I think is a great idea with those empty detergent bottles: Look on YouTube on how to make your own liquid laundry detergent, you can make five gallons at a time for pennies on the dollar, then put the laundry detergent you made in your used detergent bottles making it much easier to deal with than the five gallons you just made. 
By the way, the detergent you make is much better than the stuff you buy, and you will save yourself a ton of money.
PS you are welcome.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Box of frogs said:


> Hey Slippy,
> My grandfather taught me to slice open a very ripe tomato and rub it on poison ivy blisters/rash. I do not know the science (if any) behind it but it dries the rash up faster than any drug store creams I have ever used.
> Not trying to derail, the thread just passing on info...


Thanks BOF! I'll try it next summer.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

You could take the first few and repurpose them as funnels by cutting the bottom off of them. I like the way they have spouts.


----------



## IggyThump (Sep 7, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> I've got what I think is a great idea with those empty detergent bottles: Look on YouTube on how to make your own liquid laundry detergent, you can make five gallons at a time for pennies on the dollar, then put the laundry detergent you made in your used detergent bottles making it much easier to deal with than the five gallons you just made.
> By the way, the detergent you make is much better than the stuff you buy, and you will save yourself a ton of money.
> PS you are welcome.


I will surely be checking that out, I appreciate it MSDave


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

There are literally hundreds of videos out there on making laundry soap, here's just one, it's easy and will save you much money.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> I've got what I think is a great idea with those empty detergent bottles: Look on YouTube on how to make your own liquid laundry detergent, you can make five gallons at a time for pennies on the dollar, then put the laundry detergent you made in your used detergent bottles making it much easier to deal with than the five gallons you just made.
> By the way, the detergent you make is much better than the stuff you buy, and you will save yourself a ton of money.
> PS you are welcome.


 I've been looking for Super Washing Soda since I read your post and could not find any at the big box stores.

Fortunately, I found directions on how to make washing soda from baking soda by baking the soda for thirty minutes at 400deg.

The wife and I immediately made up a batch of homemade laundry detergent, yesterday.

I'm looking forward to trying this out.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Fill 'em up with water, add some food coloring and shoot them?


I never thought about adding food coloring.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I just looked at the homemade laundry detergent. After 24 hrs it has formed some sort of congealed soapy layer in the top 4 inches of the bucket. It breaks up when you mix it but 10 minutes of stirring couldn't get all the lumps to disolve.

Is this normal? I've never worked with this stuff before.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

tinkerhell said:


> I just looked at the homemade laundry detergent. After 24 hrs it has formed some sort of congealed soapy layer in the top 4 inches of the bucket. It breaks up when you mix it but 10 minutes of stirring couldn't get all the lumps to disolve.
> 
> Is this normal? I've never worked with this stuff before.


Yes, it's normal, the only downside, if you can call it a downside, is it will need to be shook up before you use it. not a problem just give it a shake then use as normal. I can't understand you having problems finding the stuff to make it. You only really need three things (not counting water) all should be able to found about anywhere.




There is another brand of soap you can use called "Zote" instead of the Fels-Naptha


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Thx. I'll have to separate it into gallon jugs so it can be shaken.

Walmart and Superstore did not have the washing soda, but google says that homehardware does. But, I should be good for a while, it made sense to bake the entire box of baking soda so i could re-label the box


----------

